# Magimix food processor



## ranrit (Dec 16, 2002)

I am interested in any information about the Magimix CUISINE SYSTEME 5100. It is a food processor made in France (that is what one British web site says) but it is very difficult to find any reviews of this item. Any feedback would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I tried a google search. The site I found that may have a review is dooyoo.co.uk, a British site. It does have reviews, but the server was too busy when I tried a search there.


----------



## ranrit (Dec 16, 2002)

Mezzaluna,
Thank you for your reply, I was able to view the opinions for the Magimix and it has received stellar reviews. I am purchasing it now. My search engine didn't provide that website, so thanks again.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're very welcome, Ranrit. Let us know how you like your new machine!


----------



## ranrit (Dec 16, 2002)

My new Magimix 5100 food processor is everything I hoped it would be. Fast, powerful and quiet. Well, more quiet than my old Krups machine. Didn't take long to slice open my thumb either. Very lethel those blades! I've been playing with it since it arrived on Saturday, also invited my neighbor for a "playdate" with the Magimix. She is also going to order one. That's all for now, I am looking for something to puree.


----------

